# Tractor Manuals PDF



## igor2009 (Apr 18, 2015)

There're a lot of tractor, loader, lawn tractor, excavator manuals & lists of fault codes DTC
https://tractormanualz.com

or

Home


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks. It's one of many to search. Wish there were more like that site.


----------



## Chris T (Oct 26, 2020)

Didn't see anything on TAFE in there. If you do happen to come across any please let us know.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Chris T said:


> Didn't see anything on TAFE in there. If you do happen to come across any please let us know.


For TAFE manuals, did you try here???

https://www.tafe.com/download-centre.php

Scroll to the bottom and find your machine too.


----------



## Chris T (Oct 26, 2020)

bmaverick said:


> For TAFE manuals, did you try here???
> 
> https://www.tafe.com/download-centre.php
> 
> Scroll to the bottom and find your machine too.


Yes I have before. Only downloads corporate logos. Unless I'm not doing it right

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

I scrolled to the bottom. Is there a certain tractor brand or implement you're looking for then??? The QUICK LINKS there will help to a degree.


----------



## Chris T (Oct 26, 2020)

Nothing I do leads to a download for any of the manuals. Maybe I need to look at it on the computer instead of my phone. Thanks for the help. 1996
TAFE 35di.

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

TAFE has an 800 to reach them ..
1800 258 9595


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Not seeing much more than this on your machine.
https://www.tafe.com/tractors/tafe/TAFE-35-DI.php


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

YT vid has this info ...




A detailed look around a Tafe 35DI tractor which was filmed on the Island of Sark in the Channel Islands. Although the engine is an exact copy of the Perkins 3.152 diesel engine it has a Simpsons badge on the engine block.


----------



## igor2009 (Apr 18, 2015)

igor2009 said:


> There're a lot of tractor, loader, lawn tractor, excavator manuals & lists of fault codes DTC
> https://tractormanualz.com


I found another one tractor site Home
Not bad


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

igor2009 said:


> I found another one tractor site Home
> Not bad


Did it have what you were looking for?


----------



## igor2009 (Apr 18, 2015)

igor2009 said:


> There're a lot of tractor, loader, lawn tractor, excavator manuals & lists of fault codes DTC
> https://tractormanualz.com


Found another one tractor site 
Home


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

igor2009 said:


> Found another one tractor site
> Home


Well, I wouldn't call that link too amazing. At least for the Yanmar manuals there. Reason being, all of those manuals can be readily available right now from the Yanmar company website. And no pop-ups and ads.


----------

